# fishing from lesner bridge!



## golfs321 (Nov 20, 2008)

up in jersey we fish off the top of bridges along highways similar to lesner for bass with bucktails. Is this legal in VA? I have a large bridge net so landing would not be a problem


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nope, can't fish from any bridges here that I'm aware of, and definitely not the Lesner. Too many boats anyway to be able to keep a line in the water. You can fish from the beach under the bridge though.


----------



## golfs321 (Nov 20, 2008)

in jersey we do it late night when theres no boat traffic...thats when the fish become more active, and its not bait fishing, im talking about dropping a bucktail down next to a piling and letting it drift for 3-4 seconds then reeling back up if a fish doesnt eat it and try again


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I have always wanted to do this stuck in traffic on HRBT


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> I have always wanted to do this stuck in traffic on HRBT


Well, thats my first attempt a picture and I get the red X. Great! Oh well, maybe I'll try again later. Rockstar, you would definately appreciate it.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

I did once want to when stuck in traffic on the James river bridge.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Here is the law that applies.

24VAC30-20-90. Activities occurring on bridges.

No person, firm, or corporation shall stand or park a vehicle of any description on any bridge forming a part of the system of state highways unless authorized by the commissioner. No person shall fish or seine from any such bridge except when facilities are provided for such purposes as set out in § 33.1-207 of the Code of Virginia. No person, firm or corporation shall use any such bridge as a wharf from which to load or unload any vehicle, nor as a place of deposit for any property, nor for any other purpose except for crossing. Nor shall the master or owner of any vessel make it fast to or lay it alongside such bridge. Provided, however, this section shall not apply to highway maintenance vehicles or vessels. 

Here is the exception.

§ 33.1-207. Facilities for persons desiring to fish from bridges.

The Commonwealth Transportation Board may, in its discretion, upon the request in writing of any department or agency of the Commonwealth, construct and maintain, on or in connection with any bridges which now constitute a part of any system of state highways, such platforms, walkways or other facilities as may be necessary or proper for the safety and convenience of persons who desire to fish therefrom, the cost thereof to be paid out of funds furnished by the department or agency making the request from its own funds or funds furnished to such department or agency by gift from private sources. The Department of Transportation shall not be held responsible for damage caused by the construction or use of such facilities. 

So if you want to do some commando fishing you at least know what they will charge you with.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> I have always wanted to do this stuck in traffic on HRBT



Here we go...


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

*LOL!!!!* That's hilarious Ben! Bet you got some looks while you were doing that huh? Catch anything?


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Nah, sorry Ryan. Not that day. But it sure was a good audience


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Man that is bad a**!


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Big brass ones! LOL


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

haha that is awesome!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Got stuck on HRBT going to busch gardens for 3+ hours in AUG. NO AC. Everytime we got out, the MAN was there telling us to get back in. I asked for water and was told I should have brought my own. VDOT CARES, MY ASS.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

rattler said:


> Got stuck on HRBT going to busch gardens for 3+ hours in AUG. NO AC. Everytime we got out, the MAN was there telling us to get back in. I asked for water and was told I should have brought my own. VDOT CARES, MY ASS.


lol F*c Virginia


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

rattler said:


> Got stuck on HRBT going to busch gardens for 3+ hours in AUG. NO AC. Everytime we got out, the MAN was there telling us to get back in. I asked for water and was told I should have brought my own. VDOT CARES, MY ASS.



been there, done that... in an old Camaro with no AC and the T top off.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

LOVE VA. Hate the roads, The " Laws/Rules", ETC. MORONS in office are a "joke" for the most part. The People that care are US. Norfolk and the BEACH hate each other for some stupid reason. TURIONS? most YEP. LOVE/HATE. I'm a local.


----------

